# Soundloader software with NCE USB interface



## munkey (Jul 8, 2013)

I have recently taken the plunge to convert over to DCC. I have installed control only decoders in a lot of my older mostly Athearn blue box engines. Now I'm thinking of doing sound in a couple of them. I am using the NCE Powercab system with JRMI and have been very happy with it. I am looking at getting a couple of Digitrax sound decoders to install. Everything I am reading talks about using either the Soundloader software from Digitrax or the JRMI software with the Digitrax PR3 interface. Does anyone know if the Soundloader software or JRMI software will work with the NCE USB interface or do I have to buy the PR3 interface to load sounds to the Digitrax decoders?


----------

